# Battlefield 2142 wont start



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok so battlefield 2142 was working perfectly, then I uninstalled my sound drivers and reinstall new ones. Then battlefield 2142 would not start. !!! I tried uninstall then reinstalling it. And i got the latest patch for it. All it would do is show the splash screen and crash to the desktop. I went through the nine steps you guys have and have the latest drivers, although I have a soundblaster fatal1ty Pro series and tried getting new drivers for it here http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=1&n

and it didn't have anything as you can see. :upset: So i reinstalled my old drivers and now battlefield 2142 wont get past the splash screen . Any suggestions??!!


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

ok well I fixed it just needed a reinstall but now whenever I try to switch from software sound to X-Fi it crashes to the desktop. any suggestions?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes drivers can just be naturally buggy, not much you can do about that except wait for a better revision and hope it fixes your problem. In my experience Audio drivers are usually your worst nightmare (if you are a gamer), as they may work with certain games but not others.

Having said that, try these steps, as there is a certain Windows update that conflicts with BF2142 and it may be the source of the problem.
Go to Start-> Control Panel-> Add/Remove Programs-> Check the "Show Updates" box at the top.
Find the Windows security update number *917422*, if you can see that update there then simply go to http://support.microsoft.com/kb/924867
You should find a set of fixes for the relevant operating system and it's a simple matter of installing those.

At the very least it should improve your performance a tiny bit.


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

it just makes me mad how battlefield 2142 was workin perfectly like no bugs at all. I had everything working working perfectly. Then I tried to update my sound drivers to get battlefield 2 to stop crashing and well that didnt fix anything.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, EA can be annoying like that.
So, is it still crashing when you switch to Hardware Sound (the X-Fi)?


----------



## mecoatwar (Dec 27, 2006)

ok I fixed the problem, just needed a reinstall, everything works now, sound no crashes or bugs, everything. so far battlefield 2142 works perfectlly as do battlefield 1942 and all the expansions. I do keep having a ping problem though any suggestions on how to lower that? oh and im going to try out battlefield 2 tomorrow cuz that would just randomly crash. I reinstalled everything battlefield related and reinstalled my sound drivers. so yeah ill be back with info on battlefield 2. :grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Let us know if you have any more problems.


----------



## deathcypher (Dec 10, 2007)

OH MAN IS THIS FRUSTRATING  I've read through just about every forum on the 2142 vista fopaw. Still nothing. So...i'm running the 32bit vista, 3g ram, 8800GTX, 3.8p4, 500w psu..... yada yada yada. I have installed, uninstalled, reinstalled etc. and same for the 1.4v patch. I have tried to run as an admin, i have changed the video settings back so it refreshes at 60hz, taken the widescreen settings off. So what is happening is when I double click on the .exe my computer shows (on my g15 keyboard screen) that my CPU spins up to about 50% usage for 3 seconds, then drops back to zero. The screen doesn't even change. So basically nothing about battlefield 2142 runs. Any ideas?  ps. my computer runs other graphic intensive games great ie: World in Conflict.


----------

